# A rabbit hutch



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been looking on Ebay for a rabbit hutch for when Katie gets hers. I was in Home Bargains today and, they sell them in there. Has anyone else bought one from there? And if so, what are they like? They do a single tier one and a double tier one.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Rabbits need lots of space so the the bigger the better. When mine lived outside their hutch was 4ft long x 3ft wide and 3ft tall with two levels and they also had 24hr access to a run that was 6ft cubed. 

This is the minimum size my local rescue centre would allow and they were so right because they do run around and jump alot!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a happy hutch hutch and it is 6ft x 2ft x 2ft. Most rescue centres will not rehome to people who don't have 6ft x 2ft hutches with 6ft x 4ft runs attached. my rabbits run isn't attached but they are out there from dawn to dusk, so they get plenty of exercise. I wouldn't go for a hutch smaller than 6ft x 2ft. Runs should be the same or larger than 6ft x 4ft or 25sqft.

Rabbit Hutches,Rabbit Runs,Rabbit Cages,Rabbit Hutch Plans,Dog Kennels,Cat Houses,Cat Boxes,Guinea Pig Cages,Guinea Pig Runs,Pet Cages - Happy Hutch Company


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't vouch for the quality but this hutch is a really good size for the money. there are other listings with buy it now+postage = £180.

It means that if she does start to get a bit bored of them and not let them out they're still getting some exercise. I made the mistake of compromising when I bought my first hutch and it wasn't long before I'd spent a bit more on another one (which I'm now switching for a shed+ run ).


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

BattleKat said:


> Can't vouch for the quality but this hutch is a really good size for the money. there are other listings with buy it now+postage = £180.
> 
> It means that if she does start to get a bit bored of them and not let them out they're still getting some exercise. I made the mistake of compromising when I bought my first hutch and it wasn't long before I'd spent a bit more on another one (which I'm now switching for a shed+ run ).


thats nice, and a good price.


----------

